# Remember the final corollary of Murphy's Law:



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Murphy was an optimist.

That's why I favor revolvers


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah.
Well.
Revolvers have lots of tiny, little internal parts. They are delicate, and get out of time easily.
Revolvers are thicker, and therefore harder to conceal.
Further, it is very difficult to reload a revolver quickly.

The advantage of a revolver is more emotional and ephemeral than it is real.
Revolvers have just as many drawbacks as do semi-autos. It's just that they have _different_ drawbacks.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah, well, I'm 75 years old, what can I tell you? But I've never seen a revolver drop its magazine, go out of battery when shoved against an assailant, or need mags rotated to rest the springs. It can be fired repeatedly from a pocket if necessary, and I've never worried about fumbling its safety or limp-wristing it _in extremis_ if some punk gets a jump on me.

I've owned a fair number of pistols, some of which I liked a lot, among them a Glock 22, a Glock 19, and a lovely CZ-75. But nowadays, and for over ten years, when I leave home, a Smith J-frame is always in a holster my right front pocket. So far not a soul has noticed it.

I don't mean to launch an argument, especially on a subject that has been debated endlessly for many decades without producing one final answer. It's a matter of preference and confidence. I prefer and trust revolvers in my old age. Probably a geezer thing.

The Murphy line was a joke.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

At 75 and to say the line "Murphy was an optimist" is a joke means you have lived a sheltered life.

At 67 I'm still embracing newer and proven technology, and the poly pistols are one such. I really prefer to take 12+1 (my .40) or 16+1 (my 9mm) to a gun fight than 6.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

shouldazagged said:


> Yeah, well, I'm 75 years old...I prefer and trust revolvers in my old age. Probably a geezer thing...


I turned 75 this past January, so I can say with complete confidence that semi-autos are the true geezer thing.
Revolvers are, instead, ancient history. I believe that Brutus used one to off Cæsar.

But I really shouldn't argue with you: You're obviously much older than I, and therefore I should show respect for your opinions. :yawinkle:


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

shouldazagged said:


> Yeah, well, I'm 75 years old . . .





Steve M1911A1 said:


> I turned 75 this past January . . .


Well, I don't know what to say to you old geezers. I turned 70 last September.
Once in a while I take my J-frame Airweight with CT laser grips out for a "ride".
But, mostly a SIG P290 "Special Edition".

I'm not hung up on revolver vs. semi-auto.
But, my "most favorite" handgun is my Ruger Alaskan "snubby" in .454 Casull.
"You think THAT is a gun?". "THIS is a gun!". Sorta limited to "open carry" on my hikes, though. :smt1099


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Crap, seem to have touched off the hunded+-year-old, unwinnable argument after all. I'm not hung up on the question either, but after owning many of both kinds of handguns, I feel that my present manner of living, including health problems, is better suited to CC with a J-frame. Don't really feel the need for high round count, and have to be concerned about ability to fire with a less-than-correct grip on the piece. I've given it a lot of thought, done a lot of research, and sought the advice of professionals I trusted. As they say, your mileage may (and obviously does) vary.

Anyway, I just really like revolvers. Always have.

"Sheltered life"? Hardly. The point of that silly gag, which I wish I hadn't posted, was that even the utterly pessimistic Murphy (whose first corollary was "Even if nothing could possibly go wrong, it will anyway") _looked_ optimistic compared to how quickly and completely things can _really_ turn to crud and corruption.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

With all you old geezers in here how is one to argue with you. Being in my mid-fiftys and owning 60+ handguns and they split about 50-50 wheel vis auto and have carried both over the years. Had my CCW for 36 years and early on the only handguns I had were a wheel (both S&W J frame and K frame) that is what I carried. Now it is an old Detonics (.45 scoremaster) but still depending on the situation I still like my old J frame (mod 36) sometimes and feel like I am well armed. And yes I still take it to the range and practice with all my carry firearms regularly.

Just a youngster giving his two cents worth.

Remember shoot safe and have fun doing it.
JT


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

*All one needs to know about revolver reliability.*





. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

shouldazagged said:


> ...[A]fter owning many of both kinds of handguns, I feel that my present manner of living, including health problems, is better suited to CC with a J-frame. Don't really feel the need for high round count, and have to be concerned about ability to fire with a less-than-correct grip on the piece...


"Beware the geezer with only one gun: He may know how to use it!"

Revolver or semi-auto: As long as it does the job, it's exactly everything that you need.

(I hope that you understand that most of my previous comments were meant to be humorous.)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's one for the revolver fans:

glock kb - YouTube


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

*Not just for revolver fans, but also those don't care for Glocks.*





(Use the "film strip" icon to embed video in the post.)


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Semi-automatics are the way, even with the most generous and exaggerated chance of jams, your still better off


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

*Arguing is fun, but everyone knows:*

No matter the style or brand there is no substitute for good maintenance. Yes, some may handle abuse by their owners better than others, but trusting one's life to a neglected firearm is just plain dumb. If that firearm was of poor quality in the first place, even the best maintenance will not prevent it from failing. Revolver, semiautomatic, or single shot the important thing is for the gun to work as designed and the user to hit the appropriate target.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

My 16 year old son shoots a CZ-75 twice a week, but he likes he smith&wesson snubbie more by a mile. I think I'll take my cz or hk over the smith, but I really enjoy all three and trust all three with my life.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

"(I hope that you understand that most of my previous comments were meant to be humorous.)" 

No offense taken, Steve. I just regretted that by my silly attempt at humor via Murphy's Law I indavertently restarted the tired old revolver-versus-pistol argument that has been going on for over a hundred years. Then when other pistol guys jumped in I felt the need (dumb!) to defend my reasoning in preferring the J-frame for EDC. I just recently started frequenting handgun forums (health forbids my hunting with long guns OR short ones anymore) after several years away from them. I guess I'd forgotten the level of passion that question generates, kind of like the carbon-versus-stainless-steel argument among knife enthusiasts. (I used to hang out on KnifeForums.com too.)

And of course, prefences being what they are, the question is never EVER going to be resolved.

Clearly you know your stuff, and I damn sure don't expect guys with a lot of knowledge to agree with me all the time. It would be nice, of course...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

shouldazagged said:


> ...I indavertently restarted the tired old revolver-versus-pistol argument that has been going on for over a hundred years...And of course, prefences being what they are, the question is never EVER going to be resolved...


...And BMWs are better than Harleys! :smt083 :watching:


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, carbon steel IS better than stainless for knives---OOOPS! Here we go again! My inner geezer just emerged! 

(Ignore that, guys. Chalk it up to senility. I always do.)

(The good thing about being over 70 is that they usually call you "eccentric" instead of "f-ing nuts".)


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Well unlike the revolver/semi-auto debate, at least there is no question when it comes to carbon steel versus stainless that carbon steel is far superior.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And BMWs are better than Harleys! :smt083 :watching:


Not sure about the bikes, but that is certainly true for their riders.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

As for bikes, I want the comfort when I ride GOLDWING. And most of the folks I meet on the road are great, no matter what bike there on.
Ride and Shoot safe and have fun doing it.
JT


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

shouldazagged said:


> . . . And of course, prefences being what they are, the question is never EVER going to be resolved. . .


At this point, it is time to insert yet another age old, never to be resolved, but passionately defended by both sides "argument".

Big and slow . . . (.45 ACP)
Small and fast . . . (9mm, .357 Mag)

For myself, I subscribe to max K.E (Kinetic Energy). BIG AND FAST.

If it can't completely penetrate the "stack" of three bad guy or SWAT team "invaders"
with soft body armor and continue completely through my neighbor's house a hundred yards away,
it just ain't ENOUGH. Just ask some "oops, sorry, wrong address" folks. If they are still alive.

YMMV.:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Dan*, I like the way you think!

However, nowadays, having past my 75th, I definitely am "big and slow." :smt033


----------



## xring3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Revolvers are dangerous..........WHEN THROWN.......ever see Superman?.....bullets would bounce off of him but, he would always duck when the revolver was THROWN at him.......go figure.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll be damned, I never thought of that, but he _did_ duck! I learn so much here!


----------

